# Maersk Wave - Voyage EQ931



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

Just got an update on the Harms site...dropped the 'baby' off on Thursday in Munich and we're scheduled for transit on the Maersk Wave departing 8/1 from Bremerhaven. Anyone else? Estimated arrival in Newark on 8/13...


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

Our M-Sport 128i is also scheduled to be on the Maersk Wave. Dropped it off in Frankfurt on 7/21/09.


----------



## NeoE46 (May 16, 2009)

I am on the Maersk Wave too :thumbup:. Dropped of my M3 in Paris on the 15th of July. I was beginning to think they had lost the car or something . My delivery date says the 18th. I am assuming this is different as my port of entry of is Brunswick.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

The Maersk Wave should be in Bremerhaven today.


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

mgthompson said:


> The Maersk Wave should be in Bremerhaven today.


Yes I keep tracking it like a crazy person and the car isn't even on it yet. 

I suppose once I know the car is en route and not just sitting idle in a port somewhere (14 days now but who's counting...) I will feel better.

How long until we can reasonably start speculating how long it will take to make it off the vessel, through customs, on a truck, etc...:dunno:


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

doulan77 said:


> How long until we can reasonably start speculating how long it will take to make it off the vessel, through customs, on a truck, etc...:dunno:


I would guess somewhere between 1 and 3 weeks for customs, a few days for prep, and then a truck ride. With the worst case I will be back in Germany before the car is delivered.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

The Maersk Wave is in port. The lights over the car loading area are too bright to see the ship in the left.
http://www.blg.de/en/blg-logistics/service/webcams/webcam-automobile/


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

That's awesome! Thanks for posting. Our current lease is up on 9/13, so we will just be really happy if redelivery can happen by then. Seems reasonable at this point.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

The Maersk Wave is in the center of the attached image. The parking lot in front of the ships is nearly empty now. Departure is scheduled for tomorrow.

My car is now showing up on the Wallenius Wilhelmsen  tracking WWW site. Enter your VIN in the Cargo ID field and click "Track".

My car will be dropped off in NY/Newark on the 13th. Hopefully it will get delivered before I need to go back to Germany on another business trip.

The schedule is:
BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 30/07/2009 01/08/2009 
ZEEBRUGGE BELGIUM 03/08/2009 03/08/2009 
SOUTHAMPTON UNITED KINGDOM 04/08/2009 04/08/2009 
HALIFAX, NS CANADA 11/08/2009 11/08/2009 
NEW YORK, NY U.S.A. 13/08/2009 13/08/2009 
BALTIMORE, MD U.S.A. 14/08/2009 14/08/2009 
BRUNSWICK, GA U.S.A. 18/08/2009 18/08/2009


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

doulan77 said:


> '09 135i - Sapphire Black - Coral Red - M-Sport - Premium - Cold Weather - Auto


Nice choice on your colors and options. My 128i is Sapphire Black, Coral Red, M-Sport, Premium, Nav, Heated Seats, iPod, Smart Phone, Xenons, 6MT.


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

mgthompson said:


> Nice choice on your colors and options. My 128i is Sapphire Black, Coral Red, M-Sport, Premium, Nav, Heated Seats, iPod, Smart Phone, Xenons, 6MT.


:thumbup: Absolutely. We've never had a black car before, so figured we'd go for it since it looks so amazing with the coral. I wanted the 6MT but lost the battle since my better half hates driving a stick.  I will say the paddle shifters work remarkably well, however.

I just checked the H&H site and ours is now showing tracking details as well. I posted separately last night (in panic) that the BOL hadn't been assigned yet but I feel much better now. Time to sit back and wait for it to chug across the Atlantic. I think I'm going to change my sig to count the days since dropoff...


----------



## djalap (Jul 31, 2009)

My car has been at the port for a couple days now, but I'm not sure if I am on the Wave! I tried my VIN# on the tracking site, but it said No records found! I sure hope I don't have to wait for the next boat, it will take an extra week to get my car!!

Any other way to track to see if my car is on the boat?


----------



## VikD (Jul 31, 2009)

*My car is on the Wave as well!!!*

Picked up at Welt on 7/16, dropped off in Hamburg on 7/22 and have been checking the WW2 site since. It's finally up on the ship. Can't wait to see it in Boston....

Got a black on black 328xi Coupe with manual (was the most beautiful experience driving it on the 'bahn), Cold Weather and iPod.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

djalap said:


> Any other way to track to see if my car is on the boat?


YOu can use the Harms WWW site to find out what ship your are scheduled on.


----------



## djalap (Jul 31, 2009)

I didnt do ED. I was just searching and found this boat leaving bremerhaven today. I assumed I'd be on it since my car has been waiting at the port for 2-3 days now. But doesnt look like i made it. The 800 number and owners circle still say im at the port. And my VIN doesnt come up on WW site


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

It is on the way to Zeebrugge for a short stop on Monday and then on to Southampton for a short stop on Tuesday.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

It is in port at Zeebrugge.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

Its on the way to Southampton to pick up the MINIs.


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

mgthompson said:


> Its on the way to Southampton to pick up the MINIs.


You beat me to it again today.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

It is now in Southampton picking up MINIs.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

It is on the way to Halifax and not due there until Tuesday the 11th. This will be a long wait.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

Off the coast of Cornwall now and on the way to Halifax. Only 2,800 miles and 6 days to go.


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

mgthompson said:


> It is on the way to Halifax and not due there until Tuesday the 11th. This will be a long wait.


It already HAS been a long wait. :yikes: It should be like getting a new car all over again once it arrives...just keep reminding myself of that as I lie in bed at night dreaming...


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

In the worst case I will be back in Germany before the car is redelivered. I just hope that the delay in customs and the delivery center is't too long.


----------



## djalap (Jul 31, 2009)

hey guys, 

is it possible that my car is on this boat but not showing up on the WW cargo tracking via my VIN?

I thought my car was not on this boat, but my CA just told me my car will be in port on 8/13. When I check WW site, it says no records found.


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

djalap said:


> is it possible that my car is on this boat but not showing up on the WW cargo tracking via my VIN?


Is it possible the dealer gave you an incorrect VIN #? I don't have any other experience with this process, but that seems to be a possibility...


----------



## djalap (Jul 31, 2009)

I will check. Was just wondering if it could be something else!


----------



## djalap (Jul 31, 2009)

I confirmed the VIN#. It is correct, and it still shows no record found. But the dealer showed me the printout of my status, and it shows "In Transit to Final VPC"


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

djalap said:


> I confirmed the VIN#. It is correct, and it still shows no record found. But the dealer showed me the printout of my status, and it shows "In Transit to Final VPC"


Hopefully it's a system glitch or something.

Looks like the Wave is closing in on the east coast...


----------



## djalap (Jul 31, 2009)

Should reach Halifax tom? Should be great!!


----------



## djalap (Jul 31, 2009)

where is the boat? has it reached halifax yet?


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

djalap said:


> where is the boat? has it reached halifax yet?


Don't know. The original schedule had it in Halifax today. No tracking information in over 24 hours.


----------



## djalap (Jul 31, 2009)

according to the WW site, it arrived and departed halifax today!


----------



## Safster (May 4, 2009)

*I'm on the Maersk Wave too!*

Picked up my M3 on 7/15 and dropped it off on the 21st in Paris. I'm glad to see there are other people out there just as obsessed as me!


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

The AIS tracking data shows it in port in Halifax as of a few minutes ago.


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes...here's a copy/paste from the Port of Halifax website.

Autoport
Eastern Passage MAERSK WAVE Wallenius Whilhelmsen Lines In Port 12-Aug-09 16:30 

My company does a lot of shipping and I was concerned yesterday when it wasn't on the schedule on the port's website. I called someone I know in that department, and apparently Halifax gets backed up very easily so it looks like we're behind schedule a day now.


----------



## djalap (Jul 31, 2009)

crap that sucks!


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

Just departed Halifax...scheduled arrival to NY at 5:00 GMT...which I think is about 1:00 AM EST.


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

djalap said:


> according to the WW site, it arrived and departed halifax today!


It hasn't left until the port turns red on the WW site...which it has now!!


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

The next question is: how long a wait for offloading, customs, VPC, and the truck ride?


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

No customs clearance date and still "In Transit".


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Prep Center*

OC website now saying our 135 is at the Preparation Center! One step closer.

Any updates from our fellow Wave riders?


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

Not for me. No Customs Clearance data and still En Route.


----------



## revlimit (Feb 7, 2005)

What is the WWL site?


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

revlimit said:


> What is the WWL site?


Wallenius Wilhelmsen Logistics - http://www.2wglobal.com

Click on 'All Users' then enter the full VIN under Cargo ID. I believe this only works for east coast destinations, but I could be wrong...


----------



## revlimit (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks. Let me give it a try.


----------



## revlimit (Feb 7, 2005)

Yup, doesn't work. I guess it is only for east coast.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

I have been looking on the Harms WWW site for the Customs Clearance date. Nothing there.

The WWL site says Customs Release 19-08-2009 00:00:00, the same day as doulan77's 135i.
Today the OC site status changed and now says At Preparation Center.
The 800 number says In Transit, whatever that means.

Just talked to my CA. He says it will be at the dealer on the 27th.:thumbup:


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

mgthompson said:


> Just talked to my CA. He says it will be at the dealer on the 27th.:thumbup:


I've been trying to hold-off on calling to ask...I'm excited for you!! There is hope for me next week, too!


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

doulan77 said:


> I've been trying to hold-off on calling to ask...I'm excited for you!! There is hope for me next week, too!


Since our cars are almost twins I hope that they don't mix them up. I really don't want an automatic. The twin-turbo engine might be nice though...


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

mgthompson said:


> I really don't want an automatic.


I wanted the 6MT but couldn't convince the better half.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

doulan77 said:


> I wanted the 6MT but couldn't convince the better half.


My better half has an automatic in her Montego blue 328xi.


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

mgthompson said:


> My better half has an automatic in her Montego blue 328xi.


What are the odds... :rofl:

I don't suppose you're left handed?


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

doulan77 said:


> What are the odds... :rofl:
> 
> I don't suppose you're left handed?


No, but my better half is.


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

Did your CA tell you specifically where he looked to determine when the car would be at the dealership? I'm going to email mine today, but I like to give specific direction...otherwise he goes off on his own.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

I just called him and he had already checked the schedule. I didn't ask how he got the information.


----------



## VikD (Jul 31, 2009)

Just checked on my status and it looks like the car is still stuck in US customs. What are they doing with it? Has been 10 days since it was discharged. The wait is frustrating...


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

VikD said:


> Just checked on my status and it looks like the car is still stuck in US customs. What are they doing with it? Has been 10 days since it was discharged. The wait is frustrating...


Have you been checking the WWL site? Hopefully it will be released soon. I know ours updated the same day it cleared.

Maybe it's worth a phone call to E H Harms to ease your worries?


----------



## VikD (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, I have been checking the WWL site obsessively and it just show discharged in NY on Aug 14th. No further updates. Any idea how to contact Harms in the NEAT terminal, NJ?


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

VikD said:


> Any idea how to contact Harms in the NEAT terminal, NJ?


E.H. Harms USA, Inc.
1201 Corbin Street
Elizabeth, New Jersey, USA 07201
Telephone: 908-353-1600
Facsimile: 908-353-8865
Toll Free: 1.800.647.3619
Email [email protected]


----------



## VikD (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks so much, looks like my car cleared "customs" on the 17th but is stuck in a Dept of Agriculture check. Man, just hoping it gets here as soon as possible.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

VikD said:


> Thanks so much, looks like my car cleared "customs" on the 17th but is stuck in a Dept of Agriculture check. Man, just hoping it gets here as soon as possible.


Did you drive through a farm before you dropped the car off?
Leave any fruits and vegatables in the trunk?


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

*delivery!*

Finally got the call!! Scheduled for delivery Friday.

mgthompson - are you picking up tomorrow? Wondering if the plates will be there...


----------



## VikD (Jul 31, 2009)

ha ha no, just from munchen to berlin to hamburg, where I dropped off. Have to call them tomorrow, hoping for some positive news...


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

doulan77 said:


> mgthompson - are you picking up tomorrow? Wondering if the plates will be there...


That was the plan as of earlier this week. My CA was not working yesterday so no confirmation yet. I will call him again this morning.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

My CA confirmed that BMW's system says that my car will be delivered today.
Its 5:03 PM and no car yet.


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Plates*

Just received confirmation from my CA that BOTH plates made it with the car! :thumbup:

Leaving in 20 minutes for re-delivery!


----------



## VikD (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice congratulations, my car has finally cleared customs and is awaiting pick up by trucking co


----------



## VikD (Jul 31, 2009)

POst some pictures Doulan and MG


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

VikD said:


> Thanks so much, looks like my car cleared "customs" on the 17th but is stuck in a Dept of Agriculture check. Man, just hoping it gets here as soon as possible.


My car was supposed to be at the dealer yesterday and the BMW tracking WWW site says that it is at the delivery center. I just talked to the BMW Euro Delivery people and they said that many ED cars, including mine and yours, are stuck in a Dept of Agriculture check and they don't know when they will be released.


----------



## NeoE46 (May 16, 2009)

My car is in Brunswick, GA. BMW Tracking info from the dealer indicates it was scheduled for delivery to the dealer in Atlanta on the 25th. :dunno:

The image sent by the CA has Estimated vs Actual dates and the following categories:
Arrive at VPC
Process Confirmed:
Ship from VPC:
Dealer Delivery:
The only one with an actual date is Arrive at VPC which was on the 18th

Other items I see

Storage Locations:
Current
VM0H85

Anybody have a clue what any of this means?


----------



## GreatDane (Jun 21, 2009)

mgthompson said:


> My car was supposed to be at the dealer yesterday and the BMW tracking WWW site says that it is at the delivery center. I just talked to the BMW Euro Delivery people and they said that many ED cars, including mine and yours, are stuck in a Dept of Agriculture check and they don't know when they will be released.


USDA typically takes 2-3 days most of the time (for regular freight). Could be longer if customs decides do an actual physical inspection of the cargo (CET/Intensive exam if car is in a cargo container).


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

GreatDane said:


> USDA typically takes 2-3 days most of the time (for regular freight). Could be longer if customs decides do an actual physical inspection of the cargo (CET/Intensive exam if car is in a cargo container).


The car was released from customs to agriculture 7 business days ago. These cars are shipped on a Roll-On/Roll-Off cargo ship and are not in containers.


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

VikD said:


> POst some pictures Doulan and MG


Here they are...sorry it's been raining. I asked dealer not to prep (which they didn't). The front plate was on the car AND the Austrian toll sticker was still present. Impressive.

I've got to get busy waxing and getting ready for the winter weather. Good luck to everyone else still waiting...it's worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## VikD (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks great, congratulations!! Fingres crossed this week..


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

VikD said:


> Looks great, congratulations!! Fingres crossed this week..


Fingers crossed for you here, too!

mgthompson - what's going on w/yours? Any updates?


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

doulan77 said:


> mgthompson - what's going on w/yours? Any updates?


The BMWNA ED office said that they would monitor the status and call me if there was any change. No call yet.


----------



## revlimit (Feb 7, 2005)

mgthompson said:


> The BMWNA ED office said that they would monitor the status and call me if there was any change. No call yet.


The only bad part about this whole ED thing is the constant waiting and uncertainty.


----------



## VikD (Jul 31, 2009)

MG, I checked again this morning and mine is still with DoA. Let em know if you hear of yours getting released and I'll do the same..


----------



## NeoE46 (May 16, 2009)

I contacted ED this morning....but my car is in Brunswick. It has been discharged to shipping.......Hoorrrayyyyy.......nope. Now it will sit until there are enough cars headed towards my dealer to make a complete shipment. When will that be.....:dunno:

To be honest, it only makes economic sense to maximize the loads, but it sure does suck waiting. I would have thought that the information supplied to my CA with anticipated release and delivery dates would be based on the fact that the number of cars / shipments / etc was already known....not that they were waiting to see how many cars were going here or there. Seems kind of last minute for such a large logistical operation.


----------



## VikD (Jul 31, 2009)

I gotta say, this wait is killing it a bit for me...I mean my car has been just sitting around in NJ since the 14th when it was discharged. That is 17 freakin' days just WASTED...and no idea when it will be released. I was really hoping to have it by Labor Day and that is looking less and less likely...


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

Can you open the http://www.2wglobal.com/www/wep/index.jsp WWW site, click on "Track & Trace" "All Users", enter your VIN in the "Cargo ID" and click on "Track"?
Mine says "CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 19-08-2009 00:00:00".

I assume that it made it to Agriculture the next day on the 20th, so it has only been stuck for 9 days. The ED people said that the wait could be much longer.


----------



## VikD (Jul 31, 2009)

Car was released to trucking yesterday, they have 48 hours to pick it up..


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

Mine was also released to trucking yesterday. It should be at the dealer on Monday.
So much for calling me with any status changes...


----------



## NeoE46 (May 16, 2009)

mgthompson said:


> So much for calling me with any status changes...


I assume you are talking about your CA. If so, how did you find out your car was released to trucking?


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

NeoE46 said:


> I assume you are talking about your CA. If so, how did you find out your car was released to trucking?


Nope, my CA doesn't seem to be able to get good tracking information.

Last week the BMWNA ED people said that they were monitoring the status of several cars that were being help up by the Department of Agriculture. They said that they would call me if there was any status change. They didn't call.

I saw the posting that VikD's car was also help by the DoA, then the posting that it was released to transportation. I called BMWNA ED again and found that mine had also been released to transportation.

Our cars will probably be on the same truck since mine is going to Rhode Island and his is going to Boston.


----------



## NeoE46 (May 16, 2009)

Ahhhh...I see now. 

Not to keen on contacting ED again. The person I got on the phone was not very accomodating. She did tell me that my car had been released to trucking..... 

My CA also had info that the car was "released to a truck". I only hope that released to trucking (assume: available to ship) and released to a truck (assume: loaded on a specific truck) are two different categories as I describe in my assumptions......but you know what they say about the word assume....:dunno:

Edit.........My car finally arrived:thumbup:


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

Just got a call from my CA. My car is supposed to be a the dealer tonight, and I should be able to pick it up tomorrow morning.


----------



## VikD (Jul 31, 2009)

Just picked up my car, European plates, full tank of gas, all settings for the US at the VDC, so glad to finally have it!!!


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

VikD said:


> Just picked up my car, European plates, full tank of gas, all settings for the US at the VDC, so glad to finally have it!!!


Congrats!!


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

Mine arrived at the dealer last night. They will prep it this morning and I should have it by 10:00 AM.

Update. I picked it up this morning. Everything was OK. Both ED plates were on the car. The German radio stations were still set on the preset buttons, and the German nav destinations are still there.

I put my US plate over the German ED plate so you can still see the M and the red date block. I am not sure if it looks cool or dumb.


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

mgthompson said:


> I picked it up this morning.


Pictures please!


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

Here is the picture of the Rhode Island plate over the ED plate. I am not sure if it looks cool or dumb. Comments welcome. I ordered a front plate bracket from Skene Design that does not require drilling holes in the front face of the bumper.

I have the same picture from the same dealer from 16 years ago when I got my new 325iS. That's my CA Jack McDevitt on the right. One of the very few CAs who is really enthusiastic about what he is selling.


----------



## NeoE46 (May 16, 2009)

mgthompson said:


> Here is the picture of the Rhode Island plate over the ED plate. I am not sure if it looks cool or *dumb*. Comments welcome. I ordered a front plate bracket from Skene Design that does not require drilling holes in the front face of the bumper.
> 
> I have the same picture from the same dealer from 16 years ago when I got my new 325iS. That's my CA Jack McDevitt on the right. One of the very few CAs who is really enthusiastic about what he is selling.


Not to be too critical, but definitely the latter on the plate.:thumbdwn:

If you don't need a front plate, then you are lucky and it already looks good with the zoll plate on the front. No need to cramp up the back with two plates. Just my .02


----------

